# Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!



## fisherman_ (1. Februar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach gehen Friedfischköder-Futter aus dem Supermarkt immer noch sehr gut!...Zum Beispiel der gute alte Dosenmais ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch einer der besten Köder auf Karpfen und andere Friedfische...wie auch Futterpartikel wie Mais, Paniermehl, Erbsen, Haferflocken usw. gehören immer noch zu den Lieblingsspeisen der Friedfische. Ich hab mal ein Karpfenwettfischen mit meinem guten Freund Jonas gemacht... Er fütterte mit hochwertigen Anfutter aus dem Fachmarkt wobei ich mit meinen ausschlieslichen Supermarktfutter (Paniermehl, Dosenmeist, pürirter Dosenmeis,Haferflocken, A-C-E Saft, Kaba und Wasser)am Ende mit 3:1 Fischen eindeutiger Sieger war!...Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr auch noch manchmal mit classischen Methoden fischt und wenn Ja dann wie?!.....Mir ist klar das mann mit der Pose und Mais nicht auf Recordjagt gehen kann also liebe Carphunters bitte zurückhalten|supergri!


----------



## ulf (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Hallo

Neben dem klassischen Dosenmais für Karpfen und Brassen ist auch der Edammer für Barben recht gut. Ein paar kleine Krabben (waren etwas über dem Ablaufdatum) habe ich auch mal versucht, aber des war nix. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Schneidi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

kokosflocken verwende ich im sommer noch gerne dazu noch dosenmais. das hebt sich schön vom gewässergrund ab. nicht nur Karpfen sondern auch Rotague, Rotfeder und der Döbel stehen drauf.


----------



## Dorsch09 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Ich bin der selben Meinung Dosenmais geht immer egal für welchen Fisch soll auch schon Hechte gefangen haben.


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

hi,
warum sollte es auch nicht funktionieren ?

was vor 30 jahren gefangen hat fängt heute auch noch, nur wird selten damit gefischt.

die kartoffel auf karpfen zieht heute bestimmt immer noch.

neben dosenmais dürfen auch erbsen nicht vergessen werden, an manchen tagen unschlagbar auf rotaugen.

auch einfach herzustellendes futter aus altem kuchen, keksen, brot oder brötchen geht immer, bindung mit haferflocken oder kartoffelmehl.

alles bisschen in vergessenheit geraten weil praktisch, in tüten und bunt verpackt, im angelgeschäft im regal.

das in den tüten auch nur bäckereiprodukte, versch.sämereien und partikelschrot verpackt ist, nur zum dreifachen preis, ist vielen nicht bewusst.

gruss


----------



## huppe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

habe so einen mit karpfen  25 kg gefangen 
wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt
 Mir ist klar das mann mit der Pose und Mais nicht auf Recordjagt gehen kann also liebe Carphunters bitte zurückhalten



fisherman_ schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gehen Friedfischköder-Futter aus dem Supermarkt immer noch sehr gut!...Zum Beispiel der gute alte Dosenmais ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch einer der besten Köder auf Karpfen und andere Friedfische...wie auch Futterpartikel wie Mais, Paniermehl, Erbsen, Haferflocken usw. gehören immer noch zu den Lieblingsspeisen der Friedfische. Ich hab mal ein Karpfenwettfischen mit meinem guten Freund Jonas gemacht... Er fütterte mit hochwertigen Anfutter aus dem Fachmarkt wobei ich mit meinen ausschlieslichen Supermarktfutter (Paniermehl, Dosenmeist, pürirter Dosenmeis,Haferflocken, A-C-E Saft, Kaba und Wasser)am Ende mit 3:1 Fischen eindeutiger Sieger war!...Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr auch noch manchmal mit classischen Methoden fischt und wenn Ja dann wie?!.....Mir ist klar das mann mit der Pose und Mais nicht auf Recordjagt gehen kann also liebe Carphunters bitte zurückhalten|supergri!


----------



## Nekodeamus (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

hi,

nicht den guten alten Teig aus Öl, Mehl und Vanille vergessen. 

Mfg Maik


----------



## fisherman_ (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hi,
> warum sollte es auch nicht funktionieren ?
> 
> was vor 30 jahren gefangen hat fängt heute auch noch, nur wird selten damit gefischt.
> ...




Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen!...
Meine Kolegen aus meinem Ferein haben mich letztes Jahr ausgelacht weil ich mit einer Dose Mais und Pose angerückt binn und sie mit Rod Pod, Futter, Bolies usw. und dann dauerte es keine 30min. und es zog ein Graser von 9kg. meine Pose unter Wasser. Die haben mich angeschaut als währ ich ein Auserirdischer!:q...Und eine Woche später kam ich wieder ans Gewässer und alle sasen mit Pose, Grundblei, Mais und Würmern am Wasser|rolleyes...


----------



## 42er barsch (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

durch zufall gerade beim zappen gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY2TvR2OLWk

gruss


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Einer der besten Supermarktköder dürfte Frühstücksfleisch sein.
Und wer schöne Dips sucht: Erdbeersirup & Co.; dazu auch mal in der Kaffee-Ecke bei den flüssigen Zusätzen schauen, Kokosirup und andere sind dort zu finden.


----------



## daci7 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Fundgruben sind asiatische Supermärkte. Seit ich diese für mich entdeckt habe, kaufe ich fast keine Dips und Flavours mehr 
Fischsauce, Austernsauce, Chili-Knoblauch-Sauce, Shrimpsauce, Currysaucen usw usw
Das Ganze gibts auch als Pasten und ist noch dazu recht günstig.
#6


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



daci7 schrieb:


> Fundgruben sind asiatische Supermärkte. Seit ich diese für mich entdeckt habe, kaufe ich fast keine Dips und Flavours mehr
> Fischsauce, Austernsauce, Chili-Knoblauch-Sauce, Shrimpsauce, Currysaucen usw usw
> Das Ganze gibts auch als Pasten und ist noch dazu recht günstig.
> #6


 
#6
Dann noch das ganze Tierfutter, und in der Tiefkühlecke die Sadinen , Sardellen, Tintenfische....
Eier, Babynahrung und Proteine für die Sportler.
Vom ollen Paniermehl ganz zu schweigen.
Wer kauft so etwas im Angelladen.
Im Supermarkt ist es billiger und vor allem wohl weniger überlagert.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Aale,Döbel und Schleie habe ich schon auf Eismeerkrabben gefangen.
Überall wo es Krebse gibt da beissen die Fische auch auf Krabben!
Die kann man sowohl am Haar, als auch am großen Einzelhaken anbieten.

Jürgen


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Köder aus Supermarkt:
- Mais
- Erbsen
- Frolic
- Salamiwürfel (!)
- Frühstücksfleisch
- Käse
- Rogen (Forelle od. Lachs)
- Tiefkühlfische, Krabben, etc.
- Toastbrot
- Kirschen (für Aitel)
- Kartoffeln

Lockstoffe:
- Honig
- Sirup
- Fischsaucen
- Süßstoff (!)
- Vanillezucker
- div. Aromen
- Milch

Zutaten zum Futter:
- Haferflocken
- div. Mehle
- Kakao (zum Eindunkeln)
- Kokos- und sonstige Raspeln
- ...

Der größte Vorteil:
Es gibt dort aich gleich das Bier, das man ja sowieso kaufen muss.

Die Sachen funktionieren sogar, obwohl kein Fisch oder ein englischer Name auf der Verpackung steht ... und die Produkte mit "Gut und Günstig", Tip etc. gehen auch...


----------



## Goatie (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Sehr schön! Ich bin wirklich begeistert, dass dieser Threat existiert. Endlich mal etwas kontra dieser Tackle-Wahn-Bewegung. 
Und ganz ehrlich: Ich fange mit Frolic, Schwimmbrot, Teig und Mais auch genauso meine Karpfen, wie mit teuren Boilies. Ich gehe fast ausschließlich mit Ködern aus dem Supermarkt angeln, von den Stippködern mal abgesehen, weil Maden und Caster dummerweise noch nicht im Supermarkt angeboten werden... ;-)
Vielen Dank an den TE für diesen, wie ich finde auch für unsere Nachwuchsangler wichtigen Threat! Es muss nicht immer der von Aminosäuren triefende Superdupertoppboilie aus England sein. Spart Euer Taschengeld und ladet Eure Freundinnen davon zur Abwechslung mal auf ein Eis ein. Supermarkt tut es auch!


----------



## norwegian_sun (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

perti#h

ich hab noch nie wirklich das teure futter gekauft, zumindest zum anfüttern und als teig fürn haken

zum anfüttern harte brötchen (evtl. vorher reiben), haferflocken, grieß und vanillezucker oder anispulver

fürn haken hab ich immer nen pack zwieback dabei, 2-3 stück kurz einweichen und ordentlich kneten, der rest der packung is für mich|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

hab auch schon oft gelesen, daß frolic gut sein soll, hatte aber persönlich noch keinen wirklichen erfolg damit, ausser kleingerieben im futter oder im teig;+

hab oft kollegen mit ner ganzen futterabteilung ausm angelladen am wasser beobachtet, gefangen haben die auch nicht mehr oder weniger, nur mehr geld im wasser versenkt|kopfkrat

gruß mirko#h


----------



## grubenreiner (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Dosenwürstchen (Hot Dogs) sind auch gut auf Karpfen, Barbe und Döbel.
Wobei so gut wie jede Wurst funktioniert, Mettwurst, Knoblauchwurst, Salami, Cabanosi etc.

Reibekäse im Futter ist nicht nur auf Barben ein Prima Zusatz.

Wenn mans billig findet sind "Frutti di mare" Mischungen der Hit auf Karpfen und Schleie.

Hähnchenleber ist ein Klassiker auf Döbel, gansuo wie Hackfleisch im Futterkorb und ein Fetzen Steack am Haken.

Auf Gummibärchen hab ich auch gesehen wie Karpfen gefangen wurden.

Rosinen in Kondensmilch eingeweicht sind zur richtigen Zeit genial.

Kabapulver(auch Banane oder Erdbeere), Kaffeeweißer, Milchpulver etc. geben eine tolle Futterwolke.

FruitLoops sind ein genialer Oberflächenköder.

Dosenthunfisch in Öl ist als Futterzusatz kaum zu schlagen(Öl mit rein!).


----------



## Purist (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Im Supermarkt gibt's auch so nette Sachen wie Maismehl, Paniermehl, Gries, Vogelfutter (kann man alles einem Küchenhäcksler in Mehl verwandeln, klappt auch wunderbar bei Zwieback/Keksen/speziell: Spekulatius/ Nüssen), Zuckererbsen, Bohnen, Milchpulver, Honig, allerlei Kunstaromen (z.B. Vanillin) aber auch brauchbare Gewürze und echte Aromen (Knoblauch, Kakao etc.). 

Wer gerne mit Kartoffeln angelt, kann sich auch Vorräte anlegen: Etwas früher vom Herd stellen und mit dem heissen Wasser in Gläser füllen und sofort mit einem Metallschraubverschluss dichtmachen (einkochen).

Man braucht im Prinzip gar nichts teuer im "Fachhandel" zu erwerben,  einzig einen Boilieroller sollte man sein eigen nennen, ist einfach  bequemer als Handrollung, wenn man ab und zu mit denen fischen will. 

Von der Madenzucht würde ich allerdings absehen, das stinkt enorm und lohnt sich finanziell kaum |wavey:


----------



## fisherman_ (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Den meisten Menschen ist garnicht bewust das in den Packungen aus dem Fachgeschäft auch kein anderes Futter drinn ist nur das man es nicht einzeln kauft sondern schon alles sauber gemischt ist!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Köder aus Supermarkt:
> - Mais
> - Erbsen
> - Perlgraupen
> ...



Ich habe da mal die Sachen in rot dazu ergänzt!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal die Sachen in rot dazu ergänzt!



#6

Geht noch mehr?


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Ja , das Bier nicht nur trinken:m
Mais etc einlegen

Gruß A.


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

kartoffeln in knoblauch sosse einlegen.
mais mit ananas saft.


----------



## Eggi 1 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Ich angle hauptsächlich mit Dosenmais auf Rotaugen. Das ist ein
kostengünstiger und sauberer Köder, der auch immer fängig ist.
Selbst Barsche und Aale habe ich schon mit Mais gefangen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Geht noch mehr?


Ja sicher, wobei viele Sachen schlicht nur noch kombiniert zu was nützlichem werden.
Wenn ich z.B. Rote Beete oder Tiefkühlfrüchte dazu schreibe, passt das zwar in die Liste, bloß was man damit dann anfangen kann, weiß sicherlich nicht jeder.

Also ich hab nochmal ergänzt, mir aber z.B. eine Detailauflistung von Gewürzen gespart, das würde irgendwo überhand nehmen.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Kartoffel war früher *der* Standartköder auf Karpfen #6
Da wurde mal ein Acker "abgestoppelt". und nur die kleineren ca. 2-3 cm Durchmesser Erdäpfel mitgenommen und komplett auf den Haken gesteckt.  
Vor ein paar Jahren gab es beim Lidl auch noch Karamellsirup. Gestern geguckt. Gibts nicht mehr


----------



## grubenreiner (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

"Dips" und "Flavour" gibt es Unmengen sehr wirksame in jedem Supermarkt:

Sweet Chilli Sauce
Asia Fish Sauce / Austernsauce
Knoblauchsoße
Maggi (!!!)
div. Liköre und Schnäpse (Kirschlikör!)
Sirup jeglicher Art
.....


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren gab es beim Lidl auch noch Karamellsirup. Gestern geguckt. Gibts nicht mehr



Doch, den gibt's noch.
Allerdings nicht mehr bei Lidl. #h


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

hi leuts,

ein unheimlich starker thread entwickelt sich hier.

ich denke wir sollten aber anfangen den neulingen, soll heissen anfängern und junganglern, auch erleutern wo die einzelnen, manchmal schon skurilen  nennungen, eingesetzt werden können.

ich denke z.b. das die wenigsten wissen das MAGGI im futter, bei wasser temperaturen um 20° im hochsommer, ein brassenmagnet ist oder das öl von thunfisch und dosensardinen im, mit schaumgummi gefüllten madenfutterkorb,
ein bank auf aal sein kann, u.s.w.

es bringt nichts wenn sich jungangler xy im asialaden mit muschel-und krabbenosse eindeckt und dann beim feedern als dip für maden benutzt. oder etwa doch ?  ;-)

gruss

P.S. : soll nicht böse gemeint sein.


----------



## rg1970 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

mais , kartoffel usw. einfach in grafschafter rübenkraut gedippt wirkt wunder.


----------



## rg1970 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

oder für aal : watte in den futterkorb und nen tropfen heringsöl drauf


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> mit schaumgummi gefüllten madenfutterkorb,



Ich will auch aufgeklärt werden. Du meinst, Lockstoff im Schwamm und dann in den Futterkorb?


----------



## Purist (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> es bringt nichts wenn sich jungangler xy im asialaden mit muschel-und krabbenosse eindeckt und dann beim feedern als dip für maden benutzt. oder etwa doch ?  ;-)



Ich halte auch nichts von vielen Sößchen und Dips, das Zeug ist dermaßen oft stark künstlich aromatisiert und damit kein deut besser wie die künstlichen Aromen, die für Boilies allgemein üblich sind. Wer glaubt das zu brauchen kann es auch anders und häufig billiger selbst herstellen (Fett-Inhaltsstoffe-Gewürze, evtl leicht einkochen- ab damit ins Futter/den Teig, an die Maden..) oder eben Zuckerrübensirup, Honig, Marmelade (?). 
"Gedippt" wurde früher auch nicht, man tunkte z.B. den Haken mit Teig einfach in flüssigen Honig, natürlich direkt vor dem Auswerfen.


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Es freut mich das euch das Thema gefällt!
Ich binn selber noch Jungangeler (15) und Schüler!...Darum habe ich das Thema ja öffentlich gemacht um Tips und Erfahrungen von den erfahrenen Anglern zu bekommen da mir da hochwertige Zeug einfach zu teuer ist! Ich weis dass die Köder (Dips,Futter) im Fachmarkt sehr teuer sind darum geh ich ja mit meiner Mutter so gerne einkaufen in den Supermarkt |supergri...Es freut mich das ihr so ein Herz für uns Jungangler habt und das Thema möglichst Junganglerfreundlich machen wollt!:m!...


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich der Dips!
Ich habe noch NIE Dips verwendet.
Weil ich war immer der Meinung das das Zeug eh vom Köder runtertropft oder späterstens im Wasser abgewaschen wird!...
Helfen sie was?


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Servus.
Ich halte von dem Künstlichen Zeugs sowieso nicht viel. Besser ist seine Köder gleich einlegen oder Kochen mit natürlichen Aromen wie Vanille, Anis, Kümmel, Honig oder solche Sachen. Versuchts mal mit gekochten Nudeln oder Omletten sind super Köder und fangen meist besser als Boilie und CO. Omletten klein schneiden und anfüttern damit auch mit Nudeln kann man super anfüttern Käse ist auch auf Karpfen nicht zu verachten. Und vor allem, das kommt wesentlich billiger als das künstliche klump. Kostet mal die künslichen zusaätze vom Angelladen aber kotzt euch nicht an dabei.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## fisherman_ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*

Bei mir im Verein ist da Problem das wir sehr viele kleine "Weiher" haben an denen die Fische die Boilies und CO. garnicht kennen und darum Mais, Erbsen, Brot usw. sowiso besser ist!!!#6


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich will auch aufgeklärt werden. Du meinst, Lockstoff im Schwamm und dann in den Futterkorb?




@ lui

nein.
ich habe ausgediente spülschwämme zurechtgeschnitten, in den futterkorb ( die aus plastik mit löchern ) gedrückt und spritze das öl in den schaumgummi.

damit bei der hier recht starken strömung nich alles so schnell rausgewaschen wird habe ich mit klebeband einige löcher zugeklebt.

gruss


----------



## Lui Nairolf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Köder und Futter aus dem Supermarkt!*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ lui
> 
> nein.
> ich habe ausgediente spülschwämme zurechtgeschnitten, in den futterkorb ( die aus plastik mit löchern ) gedrückt und spritze das öl in den schaumgummi.
> ...


 
Dass ich da noch nicht selber drauf gekommen bin - wir haben ein paar kleinere Weiher, wo das Anfüttern verboten ist. Wieder was gelernt - Danke.


----------

